# Seeking information.



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anybody know if Tony Gonzalez of Gonzatron Inc. is still going? He does custom work on RAID BDUs? 

His address is:

Gonzatron, Inc., 
P.O. Box 2107,
Fort Campbell, 
Kentucky 42223. 


I would appreciate any information. 

Thank you.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2013)

Use Google and it sometimes helps. 

http://www.freewebs.com/taskforce101/customraidbdus.htm


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know that smarty pants. 

That is where I found him in the first place. Thank you for the link and help anyway.  

No, I just need to know if the guy is still based at that location and if he is still doing work on other individual's BDUs?

I have tried contacting him via email. Not gotten a reply.


----------

